# Merry Christmas Everyone !!!



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Wishing Everyone a Very Merry Christmas 
and a Happy 2007
where hopefully dreams will come true for us all

Love Jo
x x x 
*​


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE AT FF

                                                                    AND

                                                        ALL THE BEST FOR 2007

                                                                    AND

                                               GALLORE!

                                                            LOVE FROM HELEN66

                                                                        xxx


----------

